
Wilford Brimley has died - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/01/obituaries/wilford-brimley-dead.html
======
artificial
Here’s his last tweet from yesterday.
[https://twitter.com/realwilfordb/status/1289330498867793925?...](https://twitter.com/realwilfordb/status/1289330498867793925?s=21)

------
thesuperbigfrog
The infamous Liberty Medical commercials:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXQaMaBxwRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXQaMaBxwRg)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQy8_nYH-
qM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQy8_nYH-qM)

~~~
beenBoutIT
Remix of Wilford's Liberty Medical commercial:
[https://youtu.be/2hNu1I9r_1A](https://youtu.be/2hNu1I9r_1A)

------
elliotlarson
I realize he had bigger, more mainstream roles that he'll be remembered for.
But the most iconic for me was, Blair, in The Thing.

~~~
nytesky
Hmm, so he was also the brutal fixer in 'The Firm'. Any other dark roles,
rather than his well known grandfather image?

~~~
defen
Postmaster General role in Seinfeld, which parodied his role in Absence of
Malice. The Seinfeld role was played for laughs but there was a little bit of
a dark edge to it, in a funny way.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3cQ0sPvSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3cQ0sPvSY)
(appearance about 1:17 in)

------
aaronbrethorst
Pour one out for Wilford. Plus we'll need a new Brimley Line.
[https://twitter.com/BrimleyLine](https://twitter.com/BrimleyLine)

------
bigmattystyles
I love how he was only 49 in cocoon. Retired a living in a retirement
community. At 49! Tom Cruise is older now.

~~~
KineticLensman
Another example of an actor who routinely played much older characters is
Clive Dunn, who most notably at age 48 played the elderly Lance Corporal Jones
in the UK sitcom Dad's Army [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Dunn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Dunn)

------
xtiansimon
.

I recalled immediately this interview with Ron Howard on the Director’s Cut
podcast.

The segment starts around 20:30 to 34:00 with a discussion of directing stars
Don Ameche, Wilford Brimley, Hume Cronyn, and Brian Dennehy in Cocoon (1985)
and their different acting styles—particularly Don and Wilford.

God speed.

[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-directors-cut-a-
dg...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-directors-cut-a-dga-
podcast/id1067471691?i=1000476253335)

------
controversy
He was only 85? Wow. The dude looked 85 in the 90s.

~~~
codezero
Seriously. I think I was making the “diabeters” joke twenty years ago, and to
think he was 65 then, wow!

~~~
nytesky
He was 50 in Cocoon!

~~~
codezero
I know but, jeez. Wow.

------
fortran77
"dia-beetus"

------
modmans2nd
GFC....only 85? That puts him in his 50’s when he played an old person in
Cacoon..... and he looked old AF.

~~~
williadc
You may find this Twitter account of interest

[https://mobile.twitter.com/BrimleyLine](https://mobile.twitter.com/BrimleyLine)

------
tenken
Best in Hard Target with Van Damme.

~~~
strictnein
Amusingly I'm watching this right now. The whole movie is just awful, but in
that wonderful awfulness of the mid 90s, where slow, repetitive pans of Van
Damme's face seemed "cool". I just love it.

Directed by John Woo, with Jean Claude Van Damme doing his strange Cajun(?)
accent, and Lance Henriksen looking like he just stepped off the set of
Aliens.

~~~
maxerickson
JCVD is "The muscles from Brussels". He's Belgian.

~~~
strictnein
Oh I know, but I think they were trying to get him to do some sort of Cajun
accent for the movie and it just turned out really strangely, in a good way.

